# huh? Yellow mystery snail



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I noticed that my YMS didn't move for a couple of days, didn't worry too much as lots like to move at night, but I just went to feed the guppies and the shell was in the same place (up on a silk plant) and its body was on the gravel *td it looks like the guppies might have been feeding off the body. 2 questions... 1) why did the snail up and die on me??? and 2) will the guppies be ok if they fed on the dead body of the snail?
All water parameters are normal, just did a check. Could the plants that I planted have cause him to get sick and die?? The good news is, I bought him on the 21st of Dec from Petsmart and they have a 14day guarantee so I can bring him back and get a new one :/


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I have taken back quite a few thins from Pet Smart. Not to say taht they are bad or anything. But their fish get a lot of rough handling on their journey to the store. I know quite a few people a 3 different pet smarts and I have heard some stories. But it sucks if it was the last one they had and don't know when they will gwt another. But I have had quite a few MS die from there. And ones that lived. I alwas save the receipt. Don't know if it is the season or what, but mine(yellow male, regular color females), have been getting it on. Like every couple of days. I don't know if they can kill themselves that way, but the big female I have is alive, but not moving aroun much in the last few days. I'll just have to wait a see what happens. Last female I had laied her eggs(on the edge of the aquarium) then a couple days later died. As long as your water is not changeing, it won't hurt the guppys if it is fresh. But I would remove it just to be safe. I have never had and of my fish die frome eating on a dead one. But I find them in a day or less. I keep track of my fish, even the eel that I don't see for days sometime. But I look. Wish I had some netrites. Nifty looking and good plant cleaners. Don't know if this helped. Have a Merry New Year


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The snail was still the normal pinkish color. I removed it and put the shell in a bag for the Petsmart people. I haven't had that bad luck with Petsmart its Petco that I have issues with dieing fish. Ill take it back and get a new one tomorrow, I am probably gonna get some more guppy too


----------

